

If you find a dead bald eagle, you are legally bound to mail to gov't - rshrsh
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/how-to-make-your-dead-eagle-a-legal-eagle

======
fallinghawks
This article has several glaring errors, and the title to the post came from
outer space.

Falconers with appropriate licenses and wildlife rehabilitators are also
allowed to possess eagles and eagle parts.

The article is inconsistent -- at the beginning the author says only Native
Americans can possess eagles/parts, then at the end he says "Go ahead and pick
up a dead eagle." You can't have it both ways. It is absolutely illegal for a
regular citizen to disturb an eagle, dead or otherwise. Picking it up is
"possession."

Same goes for all migratory, non-game birds, technically speaking; they are
protected by the Migratory Bird Treaty Act.

If you find one and want it sent to the Repository, please call your state
Fish & Game office to send someone out.

~~~
fallinghawks
I don't seem to be able to edit my post, but I wanted to clarify that the term
'possession' has specific meanings in Fish & Game code.

However, the law does bend for a regular citizen who finds an injured live
raptor. They can take to a vet or rehab with no legal consequences.

